# Your Cockatiel's Harnesses



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought it might be neat to share your pics of your tiels in their flight suits/harnesses. :3 I'd like to get one for Maverick in the future. Anyways, this thread is dedicated to flight suit piccies. ^-^

-Rowdy


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Where can you get a cockatiel harness? And what's a good brand? Aaaand how do they do with humidity? It's usually around 60-70% humid where I live, so what kind of temperatures should I take Rocko outside in?

Sorry to invade your thread with questions :blush:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol! That's okay.  I'm curious too.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I always feel bad because Rocko doesn't get very much sunlight. I'd love to take him outside, but I'm so cautious with him... I've never had luck with birds in the past and I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to my baby :frown:


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll post pictures once i'm done making dinner
Amz i use the flight suit, it has a diaper type function so i can take my babies into petstores, hobby stores, and other pet friendly places without worry of a poop mess here's a link to what i have
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=320872373503&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=53345818741


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie when he was little with his sister jellybean. (cookie is in the harness)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 2 Aviator Harnesses (a black one, and a red one).


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh Tarra that is such a good idea but so hilarious looking. I'll look into that harness, thanks!

Any ideas about the weather though?


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Hahaha!! You can get them in any color too i love them!!
What do you mean by weather? You mean does it effect the tiel or the harness?


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Renae said:


> I have 2 Aviator Harnesses (a black one, and a red one).


Ohhhh i love the red one!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have the Flight Suit for Dallas, i plan on getting one for Tsukasa too. 

Tsukasa has a handmade one. Do not do this... i dont recommend it as you need to know what you are doing. i will not teach anyone how to make it, and i test it regularly each time before we go outside and make adjustments as needed


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow those are really great pictures!!! 
I know this camera sucks so I'm sorry for that in advance xD 

Echo









Eclipse


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll admit I NEVER buy anything off the internet unless I can't find it anywhere in town, so bear with me in my ignorance xD. Has anyone ever ordered from drs foster and smith? Are they pretty good? Has anyone ever had any trouble when ordering from there?
They're having an anniversary sale on the flight suits. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+20758+6323&pcatid=6323


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i've never personally ordered from them, but i do know members here do order from them frequently, they seem pretty good 


however, make sure you get the right size for a cockatiel:

http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/size-chart.html


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We have a red Aviator harness like Renae's. We're still in the slow process of getting Grigio used to it. He'll let us put it over his head but doesn't want his wings touched and goes a little nutty. 

We're hoping that once he figures out what it's for, he'll be more willing to wear it.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

drs foster & smith is great. 
if they have it cheaper go for it. I may look at those, mine are old and i'd like different colors than rainbow xD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

What size do you have for your tiels? The chart says medium for cockatiels.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a medium for dally.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Medium. 
I also looked on amazon and you can get the suit, harness and liners for $17


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tarra said:


> Medium.
> I also looked on amazon and you can get the suit, harness and liners for $17


I can't find it xD. The Aviator Harness is all I can find.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> I can't find it xD. The Aviator Harness is all I can find.


From what I understand, the Aviator harness is the best one out there.


----------

